# Sanhederen NT or OT



## Eoghan (Jun 5, 2009)

I have just read a commentary which states that the Sanhedrin was established in Numbers 11:26.

I understood the Sanhedrin was established by the Romans as an adminatrative device.

Rabbinic authority then read back into the OT to legitimise it's power grab after the fall of the Second Temple.

True or false?


----------



## TimV (Jun 5, 2009)

> Num 11:16 Then the LORD said to Moses, "Gather for me seventy men of the elders of Israel, whom you know to be the elders of the people and officers over them, and bring them to the tent of meeting, and let them take their stand there with you.



There was a typo in your post; it's in verse 16. It was in existence off and on until the middle of the 4th century AD, so if anyone wants to claim that the origin was in the Numbers passage, they surely have the right to do so.


----------

